
Time to ditch Wikipedia? A look at a Wikipedia editor's activity - k1m
https://wikipedia.fivefilters.org
======
Nomentatus
Or as I call it, the thousand-thug encyclopedia. Every significant page has a
minder with a motivation.

This might actually explain a personal removal or two - an ironic removal - I
noted war crimes factoring in a battle, and this was removed since an editor
concluded I was talking about American troops. I wasn't. In fact the war crime
I mentioned was the use of human shields by the other side.

